
Not the Year of Linux on the Desktop - gator-io
https://netmarketshare.com/linux-market-share
======
simonblack
When will it be the Year of Mercedes on The Highway? Never, if the US market-
share of Mercedes remains locked at 2%.

BUT DOES THAT MATTER? OF COURSE NOT.

As long as I can drive _my_ Mercedes on the Highway, I don't give a fig if Joe
Blogs in the next lane is driving his Ford. Similarly, if I can have Linux on
_my_ desktop, I don't give a fig if Joe Blogs at the next desk is running on
Windows 10.

------
Finnucane
This chart indicates a small increase in MacOS share, Windows and ChromeOs
flat. Which seems to be slightly counter-intuitive, considering all the flak
Apple is taking over their latest OS releases. You’d think that would
encourage switching away from Mac, not to it.

